# Drying Cilantro Question?



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2010)

I've got a huge bunch of Cilantro and am gonna dry some in my dehydrator.

Are the stems for anything?

If I "Rehydrate" the leaves, will it taste as potent to fresh?


THANKS!


Todd


----------



## chefrob (Apr 2, 2010)

i would not rehydrate it......just use it as you would any dry herb. as for the stems, it is o.k. to use them fresh and i'm sure they would be o.k. dried flavor wise but my only concern would be the texture......kinda like toothpicks on the bigger ones.


----------



## coyote (Apr 2, 2010)

stems are tough on cilantro, I would remove them, but then cilantro IN MY EXPERIANCE loose's it oophaa when dried out. and is pretty much taste less. but give it a shot. let us know what you found out.

and like chefrob said. the stems would be like punjee sticks in your mouth.


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm all for using the dehydrator, but herbs are best left green IMO. We chop them and put them in ice cube trays and freeze them. After they are frozen pop them out and put them in a zip bag and back into the freezer. Use what you need when you need it. I just throw the frozen cubes right into soups, sauces, or whatever.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have had the same experience as Coyote with dried cilantro. Now the seeds are great dried and then freshly toasted/ground for a rub.


----------



## ralphster (Apr 2, 2010)

You will find that dried cilantro does not have the same flavor as fresh.  Athabasker's note about chopping them up putting them into an ice tray, mixing in a little water and freezing them is a good way to retain most of the 'fresh' cilantro flavor.  I normally keep cilantro and most other fresh herbs in the produce drawer for two-three weeks by wrapping them in a damp paper towel and making sure the bag they are in isn't sealed.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm have never dried out any herbs but this year we are going to grow a herb garden hopefully and I just wanted to learn what to do and I think that Coyote has a good way to use them. Not you others also have very good ways to use your cilantro to and I have been using dried herbs for years and now I want to make some stuff myself.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 3, 2010)

i agree........

this is better than drying but try it any ways........

toasted coriander is great for rubs like richoso said..........

TJ, you should have no problem keeping fresh cilantro in the ground this time of year........


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 4, 2010)

Kids and I just planted Cilantro in seed starter thingy inside, so we'll have fresh Cilantro in the near future.

Question....????
We still have a chance of a freak frost through April.  What temps can Cilantro take? and does it like Sun or Shade?


THANKS!


Todd


----------



## chefrob (Apr 4, 2010)

it doesn't like the cold and where you are i would put it in full sun.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Rob!

Can I replant the Cilantro into a larger pot and bring it inside next fall?

Will it keep growing all year round?

When does it produce the Corriander Seeds?


THANKS!


Todd


----------



## chefrob (Apr 5, 2010)

i've never tried it in a pot or indoors. if you don't cut it for use, it will bolt and produce seeds. if you want just let some on the edges go and you will have seeds for spice and next years crops.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 4, 2012)

I dried cilantro just last month and it holds its flavor pretty well .. My Husband likes it on just about everything .. What I did was dried the whole bunch spread out over the trays when dried I then removed the big stems and put it in an old spice jar with a good lid .. keep in a cool dark place.. it does not rehydrate well but if you sprinkle it on while cooking the look and flavor is there .. and usually the steam from any covered dish will steam it back to life a bit ..


----------

